Dropwizard: Develop RESTful Web Services Faster - ScottWRobinson
======
mtmail
URL is likely [https://stackabuse.com/dropwizard-develop-restful-web-
servic...](https://stackabuse.com/dropwizard-develop-restful-web-services-
faster/) [https://www.dropwizard.io/](https://www.dropwizard.io/)

------
mothsonasloth
What do you want to know?

I am a developer who uses Dropwizard a lot. If you are just hacking away,
maybe check out a lighter framework like Spark Java or Javalin

